# Decent Graphics Card 10-12K



## techiemaharaj (Jun 3, 2015)

1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
 Ans:Corsair VS450

2. What is your budget?
 Ans: 10-12K (+1 if really needed)

3. Which resolution will you game at?
 Ans: Full HD (1920x1280)

4. What are your current computer specifications?
 Ans: AMD FX 6300 (stock), Corsair Vengeance 8GB (2x4) 1600mHz, Gigabyte 78LMT-S2P

Looking to by in another one month or so, Will be purchasing it most probably online, wouldn't mind checking out few stores in CTC, Secunderabad.


----------



## udaylunawat (Jun 3, 2015)

techiemaharaj said:


> 1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
> Ans:Corsair VS450
> 
> 2. What is your budget?
> ...


Rather increase your budget and buy a gtx 960(16k). You won't regret it later. If you are so tight on budget buy away one of these 
R9 270x around 13-14k
R9 265  around 11-11.5k
GTX 750TI around 10k
R7 260x around 9k


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jun 3, 2015)

udaylunawat said:


> Rather increase your budget and buy a gtx 960(16k). You won't regret it later. If you are so tight on budget buy away one of these
> R9 270x around 13-14k
> R9 265  around 11-11.5k
> GTX 750TI around 10k
> R7 260x around 9k



Thanks a lot for the prompt reply. I had read that 960 has issues running with FX 6300, plus the cost didn't make inclined towards it.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 3, 2015)

Increase budget and get GTX 960. Would be good at 1080p gaming for 3-4 years.


----------



## rajesh00 (Jun 6, 2015)

Wait for AMD 3 series GPU.They will come this month end or next month.

10-12k GPU will play with med setting at 1080p.

Check prices of 750ti and 270x at Arun computers,CTC. These 2 are good options for that price range.


----------



## hitesh (Jun 6, 2015)

For the given budget, R7 265 is the best option. But as others have suggested 960 is really VFM. If you can, increase the budget and get 960


----------



## rajesh00 (Jun 6, 2015)

hitesh said:


> For the given budget, R7 265 is the best option. But as others have suggested 960 is really VFM. If you can, increase the budget and get 960



Compare to 750 ti,R7 265 is slightly better but it draws more power compare to it.He have 450w PSU.Sapphire r7 265  recommended power is 500w. 

Remember,With those cards expect 30-45fps at medium setting at 1080p...


----------



## hitesh (Jun 6, 2015)

rajesh00 said:


> Compare to 750 ti,R7 265 is slightly better but it draws more power compare to it.He have 450w PSU.Sapphire r7 265  recommended power is 500w.



VS450 can handle R7 265 coupled with FX6300. He might not be able to overclock it, but it'll work


----------



## rajesh00 (Jun 7, 2015)

hitesh said:


> VS450 can handle R7 265 coupled with FX6300. He might not be able to overclock it, but it'll work



Seems it will work.

According to this,Max GPU load is 144w and system load is 253w.Also check their test rig.

AMD Radeon R7-265 Review - Hardware Setup | Power Consumption

Check this video. *www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2_0StWvbfY

R7 265 has 5-8 fps gain over 750ti.

Go for Sapphire dual x R7 265.


----------

